# cockapoo or cocker spaniel?



## Emmamay03

Hi

I am not sure if this is even going to post as I am new to this.

This is our 10 week old cockapoo Barley. Although I am getting slightly concerned that he may not be a cockapoo and just a cocker spaniel. 
We love him anyway and he has become a big part of our family in only the 2 weeks we have had him.

His fur is completely straight and I don't see much cockapoo in him. Can anyone maybe shed some light to if he is?

Thanks


----------



## Emmamay03

Sorry the pictures didn't upload last time!


----------



## fairlie

I think he is a gorgeous smoothie cockapoo. Did you meet his parents or his littermates? This is the way it is with crosses, usually you get some characteristics of both breeds but every so often a pup comes through that really looks like just one parent. Rufus gets mistaken for a poodle all the time, only real poodle people know he looks wonky. I promise you won't love him less for it.


----------



## Emmamay03

Ah thanks!!

We love him already!

We met his mum, she was a beautiful cocker spaniel and he was the second from last to go so we met the sister and she was also quite straight. 

I guess he has just taken more from his mother and is more cocker spaniel.

I think they are all beautiful, straight, wavy or curly.


----------



## Marzi

Welcome.
Barley is lovely - what a sweet looking pup 
He is a super smoothie for sure.
If you search Smoothie you will see lots of stunning cockapoos without the full on fluff look. 
And as an owner of a smoothie you will also get to laugh at the rest of our grooming horror stories and fear in the face of mud 
Barley is a lovely looking pup. 
Did the breeder tell you that he was going to have a smoother coat?


----------



## Emmamay03

Oh can I see your smoothie?

The breeder said he would be slightly wavy but I am not seeing that at all. In fact when we picked him up he had slight curly legs and ears and that seems to have gone.

Everyone that has seen him so far has told me he is just a Cocker spaniel so you guys have put my mind at ease. Thanks =)

He has just had his 2nd vaccinations so yet to venture in the mud but I am sure they will be exciting times!


----------



## Marzi

I don't have a smoothie... but I am dogmother to the lovely Lola
Check her out in this thread
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=95809
She is a stunning, elegant, lovely dog and if your Barlewy grows up to be anything like her, you will be a very, very lucky person.
Lola is a long nosed and legged spaniel type on the outside and very poodlie on the inside!


----------



## Emmamay03

Beautiful!!!

I really hope Barley does grow up to be a lovely dog but I can tell already that he is.

He's so soft around our 2 year old son and even though he is starting biting and pulling on your trouser leg he never does it with our son and rather just goes and sits with him.

Now just to get him toilet trained and we will be happy ever after.


----------



## RuthMill

Aww thanks Marzi. Lola sends love to her dogmother xxx

Barley is beautiful. Just beautiful. Lots more pictures please.


----------



## RuthMill

My chocolate not so smoothie anymore. More like a chocolate shaggy 

Here's a wee collage for you.. Shows Lola's coat changes. It's in age order from 9 weeks (top left) through until a couple of weeks ago (bottom right). Tried to include pictures with no extreme grooming. The one in which she is very hairy was her coat fully grown out at around 18 months old - up to that point the grooming had been very minimal. It was after this that proper matts started to form and I now try to keep her shortish.


----------



## Emmamay03

She's so beautiful!!!

I think Barley might be just like her if his fur continues to grow this way. I have noticed he is getting wavy hair underneath on his tummy now.

How long did it take you guys to toilet train your beautys? At the moment Barley will only go on his pads, we take him outside all the time and he will wait until he comes back in to go. I know consistency is key but it's getting so annoying standing outside in the freezing cold for 20 minutes at a time for him to just come back in and go on the pad.

I hae another picture of Barley from the back and you can see how straight his fur is.


----------



## Janey153

I'm always meeting people who cant believe Barney is a cockapoo - some rude bugger asked if I had seen him with his mother! Its relentless, and getting a bit annoying! He looks more cocker than poo and he's lovely, as is Barley. And the advantage of smoothies is that they don't need the grooming that more traditional cockapoos need 

Here he is as a wee baby and on Christmas day, 9 months tomorrow!


----------



## Emmamay03

Omg I love him!!!

Barney and Barley!! I hope Barley looks like that, he is so cute!

When I first decided I wanted a cockapoo I wanted a curly haired boy, but now the more I look at Barley I just love him. He is definitely much more cocker than poodle. 

I don't understand why people care so much to argue the fact if the dog is or isn't. Iv had a few already say it to me, all the dogs are beautiful anyway!!

Thanks for sharing the pics!!


----------



## bearthecockapoo

Barley is very sweet looking. Don't pay attention to anyone who assumes he is a different breed just because his coat looks a bit different!

Here is a great thread for you to see some other smoothies on the forum.
http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=91682&highlight=smoothie


----------



## Emmamay03

I go in touch with the breeder today and it seems Barley is what is called an F1b?
So his mum is cocker spaniel and his dad cockapoo. That must be why there isn't a curl in sight.


----------



## Grove

Emmamay03 said:


> She's so beautiful!!!
> 
> I think Barley might be just like her if his fur continues to grow this way. I have noticed he is getting wavy hair underneath on his tummy now.
> 
> How long did it take you guys to toilet train your beautys? At the moment Barley will only go on his pads, we take him outside all the time and he will wait until he comes back in to go. I know consistency is key but it's getting so annoying standing outside in the freezing cold for 20 minutes at a time for him to just come back in and go on the pad.
> 
> I hae another picture of Barley from the back and you can see how straight his fur is.


Perhaps put the pad outside if he's used to going on that as a stepping stone to going on the ground outside

He is beautiful


----------



## TanzyRose

Emmamay03 said:


> I go in touch with the breeder today and it seems Barley is what is called an F1b?
> So his mum is cocker spaniel and his dad cockapoo. That must be why there isn't a curl in sight.


My 5 month old Tanzy is also an F1b. Her mom is a cockapoo and her dad is an american cocker spaniel. I don't see very many of these. I'm interested in seeing how Barley looks as he gets older. Tanzy's fur changes all the time. I've attached photos of her first day home at 7 weeks, a photo before I did her first haircut around 3 months old, a photo with her very choppy first haircut, and a photo of her this morning at just over 5 months. She doesn't really shed, at least not yet, but I guess only time will tell.


----------



## Emmamay03

Sorry I never come on this website that often and actually just popped on to ask some advice about food and saw your posts.

Nice to see another f1b, and to know that Barley isn't the odd one out.

At the moment Barley hasn't changed from his last pictures and his fur is completely straight.

I will post updates of him over the next few weeks and months =)

I recently started giving Barley wainrights dry food and the first day he demolished the lot. Today he hasn't even bothered to touch it, all he wants is the wet food.
We decided to stop the wet food because to be honest it just stunk the whole house out and his poos were awful!

Any advice on that, shall we just preserve with the dry?

Thanks


----------



## TanzyRose

Tanzy won't eat her dry food without a bit of water added. It seems to release the flavor and suddenly she wants to gobble it up so fast. It doesn't take much. We just add a splash of hot water and let it sit for about 30 seconds. We feed her blue buffalo basics puppy. 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmamay03

Thanks Tanzy!!

Barley is happy eating his dry food now, although I still see him look at me like "where he hell is the wet food" haha but he is getting used to it.

So you take Tanzy to the groomers first when she was around 3 months? Barley will be 12 weeks next week but I don't think he needs grooming at all. In fact I have hardly seen his fur grow apart from a little bit hangs down now at the side by his. He really looks no different from when I first posted, he's tiny still!!

How much does Tanzy weigh?

X


----------



## TanzyRose

I've given Tanzy 3 haircuts at this point. It seems to grow so fast. I bought clippers and we are still learning how to make her pretty haha. I gave her the first haircut around 12 weeks as she was very bushy, especially her paws. I turned the clippers on with the guards attached and let her sniff at it and get used to the noise before touching her with it. She doesn't mind at all now. She still doesn't like having her nails clipped though, and gets squirmy. 

Please groom Barley even if he doesn't need it. Pretend if you want. You will be glad that you got him used to it as early as possible! I grew up with 3 cockapoos and one was very aggressive when being groomed. He just never could get used to the noise or having his nails clipped. But it was likely our fault as he didn't get exposed to grooming until sometime after 6 months. 

Tanzy's weight at 5 months (January 4th) was 11.6 pounds. I think she will top out at 15 pounds. She was tiny at 12 weeks, probably around 6lbs. When we got her at 7 weeks she only weighed 2.5 pounds.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmamay03

We have been grooming him at home since we got him, but just brushing him to get him used to it.
He also had his claws clipped twice at the vets.
At the moment I don't feel like he needs to visit the groomers as like I said his fur still hasn't really grown much.

I feel like we have had him for ages and it's only been 4 weeks!!

When did you notice more of a change on Tanzy's fur? Barleys is still completed straight, he just looks like a cocker spaniel.

Was Tanzy's mum or dad a straight cocker spaniel or poodle, as she is an f1b too right?


----------



## Emmamay03

Oh forgot to say Barley is 5lbs now at 11 weeks so hopefully he is on the right track x


----------



## Emmamay03

Barley today at almost 12 weeks


----------



## TanzyRose

Emmamay03 said:


> We have been grooming him at home since we got him, but just brushing him to get him used to it.
> He also had his claws clipped twice at the vets.
> At the moment I don't feel like he needs to visit the groomers as like I said his fur still hasn't really grown much.
> 
> I feel like we have had him for ages and it's only been 4 weeks!!
> 
> When did you notice more of a change on Tanzy's fur? Barleys is still completed straight, he just looks like a cocker spaniel.
> 
> Was Tanzy's mum or dad a straight cocker spaniel or poodle, as she is an f1b too right?


Tanzy's mom is an F1 cockapoo weighing 15lbs and her dad is the American cocker spaniel, he looked to be about 20lbs. I didn't actually get to meet him, just saw photos. Tanzy was actually a curly wooly little baby. I'd say her fur changed the most after I gave her the first haircut. All the curl got shaved off as well as the darker color. I've attached a pic around 12 weeks. At that point most of her baby curls had started straightening. This was before her first haircut. She has developed much more of the cocker face since then.

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## TanzyRose

Didn't want to let me attach. Trying again.


----------



## Emmamay03

She's so cute!! And also more cocker spaniel like Barley!!

I hope Barley doesn't change colour, I love that he has gotten darker on his ears and his legs!

I think we will take him to the groomers for his first trip in the next few weeks. I doubt his coat will change though, unless it would go from straight to curly!!

I can see Tanzy had little curly bits before. I love that!!

You say you had 3 cockapoos growing up. Did all of their coats change as they got older?

At first I wanted Barley to be really curly but now I am loving his coat


----------



## TanzyRose

I was pretty young, around 6 years old, when we brought them home. They were very very curly from the beginning. Mom was English cocker and dad was a toy poodle. My grandma's cocker accidentally got pregnant by the neighbor's little guy. I don't recall their coats changing at all, but they might have. 

Tanzy's color has changed so drastically because she's sable. I don't think you have to worry too much about his color changing. 

Is Barley's cocker mom English or American? 

Sent from my XT1060 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emmamay03

Haha so you were lucky enough to get 3 from the litter! Lovely!

Mum is an English cocker spaniel and we met her, she was the same colouring as Barley and honestly was so beautiful. The dad was a cockapoo but we never got to meet him.

I would like to see a little curl on him but I don't think he will go that why. 

We love him anyway =)


----------



## Jaynewise

I have the same concern about Stanley


----------



## Emmamay03

Ah he is really cute!! Is he more cocker spaniel? Are you from the UK? X


----------



## Jaynewise

My kids bought me him as a surprise, they seen his mother who was a cocker spaniel but didn't get to meet the dad. He was supposedly a white miniature poodle but since Stanley looks so much like a cocker we had out doubts! Had never heard of a smoothie cockapoo till I joined this site! Yes in the north east


----------

